

Interactive Real-Time Volume Visualization in HTML5 - thomjan
http://www.my-ride-home.com/2011/01/volume-rendering-with-css-3d-transforms/

======
thomjan
Uses CSS3 transforms and a few lines of JavaScript to render a volumetric
128x128x128 dataset. Use the mouse (desktop) or touch (iOS) to manipulate
rotation. Give a little time to load the dataset!

Successfully tested on Safari/OSX and iOS browsers. To my biggest surprise not
working in Firefox and broken in Chrome.

